#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Beautiful Houses in Thailand

## dirtydog

These 2 I pass everyday on me way to work.

----------


## Richey James

Do you know who lives in the top one? A palace fit for a pimp I reckon. Not to my taste, but I can imagine some quality parties being held there.

----------


## dirtydog

The top one has a name plate that actually says ***** palace  :Smile:

----------


## Richey James

What? Five letters. Give us a clue. Peach Palace? Pimp's Palace? Pussy Palace would be a good one.

----------


## Arthur Sixpence

This gaff isn't quite as grand as the above, but still not bad, the missus's house in Isaan.

----------


## dirtydog

needs a coat of paint though arthur.

richie im not sure how many letters it is, its something like karunas or something like that, the spelling that is.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's another one that I can"t afford.

----------


## Richey James

Nice. Maybe you can get a discount if you agree to opperate the light. I've always fancied trying out being a lighthouse keeper.

Are any of these houses that you've built?

----------


## dirtydog

na, the ones ive done are in a differant thread, in this section, i still have loads of shite to upload and that, but im waiting for me big connection, it all takes so long on 56kb  :Sad:

----------


## Richey James

Still on a dial-up? You do suprise me. At least you get a Dynamic IP   :Wink:

----------


## dirtydog

I hope you aint probing me ports  :Smile:  na ip is new on each connection, at the moment the telephone cable comes thru the veranda doors and lies across the middle of the floor, the connection is bare so if i use the other pc and stick me foot on the bare connections i lose my internet connection.

----------


## dirtydog

another nice one.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is up for sale, but it has big gardens so will be a little bit pricey.

----------


## dirtydog

Not to my taste but someone likes it  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This one I like.

----------


## dirtydog

Not sure about this one.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is quite quaint but is on a housing estate and they are all the same, still the balconey upstairs is a nice feature.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a nice one.

----------


## Fabian

I see a pattern there of which kind of houses you like. Not my taste though.
Isn't there something a little bit more modern?

----------


## Richey James

> I see a pattern there of which kind of houses you like.


So do I. Big expensive ones.   :Smile:  


My spidey senses are definately picking up a gap in the market for a landscape designer/ poncey gardener though.

This one's pretty good


But I'm not sure about the sand feature in the front. A little overpowering for my taste.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My spidey senses are definately picking up a gap in the market for a landscape designer/ poncey gardener though.


That's what I used to do in Blighty & I know another chap who was trying to do it here, but the Thais will muck about in your garden for 3 buttons and an elastic band, so who wants to pay someone money to do it?

----------


## dirtydog

erm richey they are still building that one  :Smile:  the sand is not a feature.

anyway here is a palace.

----------


## dirtydog

its nice to have a bit of a driveway to park your car, and this one has a nice long driveway...

----------


## dirtydog

heres the one we have been working on for the last few months, its a bit over the top on the inside on the quality of materials but it does look quite classy.

----------


## Captain Sensible

I can imagine what it looks like inside. How on earth could someone have stainless steel balcony rail matched up with a wrought iron pointy-spear type fence.:sheesh: :roll:

----------


## dirtydog

I did mention about the wrought iron grills and believe they will be changed to stainless in the next year or 2 once they are all rusty and look crap. anyway here's another nice house.

----------


## dirtydog

Seems to be loads of rich ppl in Pattaya.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

heres a more modern type style for fabian  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

same house as above.

----------


## dirtydog

Nothing beats stainless steel gates for pure class.

----------


## dirtydog

ok maybe this one shouldn't be here, but the wall is quite nice  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I got lost today, believe it or not about 2km from my place, but I found these 2  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here's another nice one that is being built, it seems to be all made from wood.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

DD. What do you think to that development behind the View Talay (the one I stayed in)? They look like some really nice Thai style places from 14 floors up.

----------


## dirtydog

I believe you mean the ones on chatuea dale, they start from like 12 million baht i think...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So they'll be quite nice, then?

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, well worth 6 million baht  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Ok the pic of this one aint so good cos I think it's on the grounds of the royal cliff, and as I was on the old motorbike they werent gonna let me in there  :Sad:  they don't allow paupers in there..



on the next pic you can see a bit of his roof on the left, this is just to give you an idea of it's location.



well I won't be buying anything like that in my lifetime  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Anyway here's one I made earlier, again note the use of loads of stainless.

You may also have noticed that the 3rd floor American, or second floor English, has double glazing, well now the whole lot is going to be changed for double glazing, and I just know that they will put their grubby little hands over all the nicely painted walls and damage things, I am not looking forward to repairing all their damage.

----------


## dirtydog

Yep it's a 4 storey beasty, although the fourth floor is just basically a traditional attic.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

I still love this one, it's only the guest house with one main room and luxuorious bathroom, hell the bathroom cost more than my car, this place is double glazed and foam insulation etc etc etc, everything was custom made, ie the furniture and that.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's one I featured earlier, but this is a much better picture.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you build that one, DD?

----------


## dirtydog

Nope, that wasn't one of mine  :Sad:

----------


## NickA

Deleted this post as DD has posted the picture now.

----------


## dirtydog

Nice house, bit out of my price range though  :Sad:

----------


## NickA

That's the biggest one, but there are about 5 or 6 other huge houses around the same lake. My little house is directly behind this one.

----------


## dirtydog

Is it in Thailand?

----------


## NickA

It's called Sammakorn -just outside of Bangkok, between Bangkapi and Minburi.

----------


## dirtydog

We aint got many houses in my area that big, I shall have to have a drive around next week to see if I can find some on par with that  :Smile:

----------


## William

Hillbilly lives in Sammakorn   :Shock:

----------


## dirtydog

I thought hillbilly was a teacher and not a drug baron or some such thing  :Smile:

----------


## William

Well he has got his "country estate" - so maybe they ain't "trees he has growing" *wink, wink*

----------


## NickA

A couple more.

What soi you on Hillbilly?

----------


## William

I think Hillbilly is away at his country estate at the moment, but he can often be seen in Tops and Golden Place - or so I'm told.  He also likes eating out at Steak Lao.

Personally I rather like the new pancack and ice-cream joint that has just opened opposite Swiss Corner

BTW - the building under construction in your photo has now been finished - the amount of glass they used in that thing.  Also, I'm considering buying shares in EGAT on their consumption of electrity alone!   :Lol:

----------


## NickA

There's a load of huge, strange, tastless houses being built on lakes round here - all in the 20m plus range. If I get chance I'll take some pics of the more interesting ones.

If you see a farang riding a ladies bike with his 3 year old son on the back in the village, that's me.

----------


## William

And if you see a farang driving a black BMW 318i - that's me  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

And if you see a farang on shanks' pony - that's me.  :Sad:

----------


## NickA

^^Oh, so you're the one who doesn't drive a merc!!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I guess I drive a CAT, as I wear CAT shoes.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## dirtydog

While out on my travels today I saw a few nice houses and some really stunning ones, here's just a nice one.

----------


## dirtydog

Part of the above house.

----------


## dirtydog

And a nieghbours house.

----------


## dirtydog

Another classy place.

----------


## dirtydog

Now this one is classy, it extends out over the lake.

----------


## Captain Sensible

We should get Phil to post the pics of his house. :grin:

----------


## process

Wont be so classy when a land slide hits   ><

----------


## dirtydog

Any heres another nice house inbetween Jomtien and Pattaya.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Can you cut that tree down and take another pic, DD?

----------


## Shrinking Violet

Would 4 or 5 million baht get me a decent 3 bedroom house in Chiang Mai?

----------


## dirtydog

Chang mai reckon on a building cost of say 7,000baht per sq met then the land cost.

----------


## dirtydog

This next house is built on a massive land plot and is probably the biggest house in Pattaya, this is a picture of one of the car ports.

----------


## dirtydog

This is a tiny corner of the house.

----------


## dirtydog

Again on Jomtien Nivate this one is on a nice plot of land, bit boxy for my tastes and I don't like the roof and I couldn't afford it  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

This one is close to the above one and is quite nice, well I think so anyway  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This one has nice private gardens which made it foking hard to get a good picture of it.

----------


## dirtydog

Next we have 3 pics of a new housing project, these places are selling for around 4 million baht, they are on a quarter rai plots each and don't look to bad although there are a lot of bad bits on each building that needs to be sorted, this is about 10km from Pattaya and the land value is supposedly 20k per farang wah.

----------


## dirtydog

These buildings really need about another couple of weeks work on them sorting out the bad bits, it's obviously a Thai run project but they could really have done a better job of the finishing work.



The steel bannister rails are quite appalling and badly finished, but I suppose you get what you pay for.

----------


## dirtydog

there I was out in the Pattaya countryside today and I came across this one, it's pretty damn nice actually.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

This one could be yours for just over 3 million baht, but it is about 10km from Pattaya.

----------


## dirtydog

This one here is in Naklua, it is really nice and the land value must be really high, only problem is that it is on the main road  :Sad:

----------


## aging one

Looks almost like the newer Mu Ban going in next to me Ban Thai, but they are getting 50,000  a farung wah.

That 7,000 baht a meter is a nice quote there Dog.  But I know you would never build up in CX, and for sure never build for an aging focking Yank.

----------


## dirtydog

something like that cannot be built for 7,000baht per meter, your probably, judging from the outside, looking at 20k and up per meter.

----------


## Ice Maiden

> This one is up for sale, but it has big gardens so will be a little bit pricey.


I like this one I think it's very similar to one that I used to live near.

Is it in Pattaya down Soi Siam Country Club? Or somewhere near there.

----------


## dirtydog

that's the one ice  :Smile:

----------


## Ice Maiden

I told my Dad he should buy it !

You're right there is a lot of land with it but it is beautiful we used to pass it everyday.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Would 4 or 5 million baht get me a decent 3 bedroom house in Chiang Mai?


I'll take some pics of what you can get for that amount today.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by ShrinkingViolet
> 
> Would 4 or 5 million baht get me a decent 3 bedroom house in Chiang Mai?
> 
> 
> I'll take some pics of what you can get for that amount today.


Like a kid with a new toy!!
The dogs, the cats, the houses, the lasagne......
You'll soon get your 16,000 bahts worth CMN.

Now what about a field report from Chiang Mai's notorious short time bars?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I think I can do that but i'll have to take my wife with me.
Bargirls scare me with their class and sincerity.

----------


## poolcleaner

> I think I can do that but i'll have to take my wife with me.
> Bargirls scare me with their class and sincerity.


Excellent, you can take turns in taking the piccys.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Here we go.
In my village in Chiang mai, you can get this house for less than 3 million baht.

It's directly opposite my house, which might be reflected in the value.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

this one just down the road is going for about 3.5 million baht.

----------


## DrAndy

they look like outside of the town CMN, where land is cheaper

I am trying to buy something near the centre, and land price is about 35,000 per sq wah, I think

noisier but more like a life!

I did get given an architect name by Marmers, but in Bkk.

Any good ones in CM? make life easier, and cheaper

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Dr Andy.
It takes me 11 minutes exactly to get to the centre of town from here.
Really, nowhere is far from anywhere up here.

----------


## DrAndy

> something like that cannot be built for 7,000baht per meter, your probably, judging from the outside, looking at 20k and up per meter.


OK this may sound smart, but why should the price be so different, 7,000 to 20,000? Is it the internal finishes, like marble tiles etc, or the actual construction costs?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Tiling, even grade 'a' tiling is ridiculously cheap.

180 baht a squars metre.
The overall cost to tile my house plus the 2 bathrooms was no more than 24,000.
that was in the cost of the house mind you.

----------


## dirtydog

Standard of materials to finish, tiles go upto 1,000baht per sq met, granite upto 5,000baht per sq met, in that pic he has used solar glass which is the most expensive, things like taps start at 75baht and go upto 5,000baht, silly little things like that soon add up though  :Smile:

----------


## Dougal

Those places in Ching Mai look a bargain.

These 2 bedroom dolls houses in Hua Hin start at 3.9M

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Bloody expensive.

----------


## NickA

How much land is that house on CMN?

I'd say a similar house in my area of BKK would be in the 4-5 million range, but the land would be quite small.

I think land is about 30,000 baht/square wah here, so 100 wah is going to set you back 3 mil before you've even thought of a house.

----------


## Porridge

> Those places in Ching Mai look a bargain.
> 
> These 2 bedroom dolls houses in Hua Hin start at 3.9M


 

Sounds very excessive.

----------


## DrAndy

> Standard of materials to finish, tiles go upto 1,000baht per sq met, granite upto 5,000baht per sq met, in that pic he has used solar glass which is the most expensive, things like taps start at 75baht and go upto 5,000baht, silly little things like that soon add up though


Oh OK, so the price of basic building, before any fitting out costs, should be around B7000per sq meter?

bathroom and kitchen fittings can obviously be expensive, as can marble/granite floors, so should not be included in building estimates.

----------


## DrAndy

> Dr Andy.
> It takes me 11 minutes exactly to get to the centre of town from here.
> Really, nowhere is far from anywhere up here.


I know what you mean, but I just hate any driving. I love being able to walk or cycle anywhere easily, and get home in a tuktuk when a bit pissed!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> and get home in a tuktuk when a bit pissed!


i often am and often do.
Unfortunately the going rate seems to be about 150 baht, then you have to make your way into town next day to pick up the bike.

I must say though, I thoroughly enjoy living where i do. They've just opened a new rimping supermarket round the corner. plenty of bars and restaurants, a little town all of its own. Don't often feel the need to go into the town proper these days.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Dr Andy
> 
> and get home in a tuktuk when a bit pissed!
> 
> 
> i often am and often do.
> Unfortunately the going rate seems to be about 150 baht, then you have to make your way into town next day to pick up the bike.
> .


well, that gets me two extra beers!! my tuktuk is only B40 home, and no bike to pick up the next day as I use Sontaew for B15!!

Rimping is good, better than Lotus, I think.

----------


## dirtydog

Ok this place aint finished but it is extremely large.

----------


## dirtydog

Here is another house being built in Wat yang, this is a big beasty  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

deleted.  what the fcuk was that?  what page was I on.  


Carry on

----------


## dirtydog

this house the drive is about 100 meters long, it is on quite a few rai of land  :Smile:

----------


## zorin

Any pics. of The Spanish Hills estates ?

----------


## zorin



----------


## zorin



----------


## zorin



----------


## zorin



----------


## dirtydog

They are nice zorin, this is on the beach in Rayong.

----------


## DrAndy

nice, pity there is no beach in CM

----------


## Shrinking Violet

> 


 

How much for this place?

----------


## DrAndy

That is not a place, unless you are a frog :saythat:

----------


## dirtydog

Ok, this place aint a house but it is called "Golden Cliff House", it's down next to one of the Royal families houses inbetween Jomtien and Pattaya, if your feeling rich oneday and want to impress a gal then take her here, it's about 2k baht per night but is really classy, 2 pools and everything you could think of.

----------


## dirtydog

This place is a house, it is on a few Rai and has road frontage at the back and the front, this place is like 100 meters from the sea so the land value must be way beyond us mere mortals salaries  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

The other road frontage part of the land has similar but smaller buildings, damn I would have liked to have got the job to build this one  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Do you think that logo MP could be member of parliment? Through the gate, I could see it in Thailand!

----------


## Dougal

I'm a simple soul DD. Those palaces are far too elaborate for my tastes.

This is one of a block of four on Ao Chalong beach in Phuket any of which would suit me down to the ground.

I suppose you would always be a bit wary of when the next tsunami was going to hit though.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Do you think that logo MP could be member of parliment? Through the gate, I could see it in Thailand!


Madame Palmer???

----------


## aging one

Now Poolie, I do appreciate that!! Its damn funny. Not ostentatious at all.

----------


## 12Call

Click the first pic and slide through some beautiful houses:
http://www.pd.co.th/eng/gallery_eng/...y_indexeng.php#

----------


## Whiteshiva

> I'm a simple soul DD. Those palaces are far too elaborate for my tastes.
> 
> This is one of a block of four on Ao Chalong beach in Phuket any of which would suit me down to the ground.
> 
> I suppose you would always be a bit wary of when the next tsunami was going to hit though.


I think I'd be more concerned about security than any tsunami - that house looks like it is asking to be broken into.

----------


## Dougal

> I think I'd be more concerned about security t


I guess that anyone who can afford to live on the beach can afford adequate security.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> I think I'd be more concerned about security t
> 
> 
> I guess that anyone who can afford to live on the beach can afford adequate security.


True, but with perimiter spotlights, a couple of rottweilers, barbed wire, watchtowers and half a dozen armed guards, some of the charm is gone.......

----------


## dirtydog

Ok, the next 2 houses aren't exactly mansions but I quite liked them.

----------


## Dougal

Not mine unfortunately.

----------


## Dougal

Not a house but a small hotel. If I had the money I would like something like this to live in.



3600 B a night in low season (I'm not on commission).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not a house but a small hotel. If I had the money I would like something like this to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 B a night in low season (I'm not on commission).


We drove past that place. It's near the new temple that I posted pics for, isn't it?

----------


## Dougal

^ 

Correct, - on the back road from Khao Ta Kiab to Hia Hin. There were a lot more nice houses in that area that I would like to have photographed but my youngest was getting fed up with my keep stopping the car.

----------


## dirtydog

This place is half way between Pattaya and Satahip on the main road, now this is nice, just a shame it is on the main road really.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Obviously a Thai owned place as it's pink & peach. Yuk!

----------


## Fabian

Double yuk.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> ^ Obviously a Thai owned place as it's pink & peach. Yuk!


That was my first thought as well - there is also something about the architecture that I don't like - too "modern Thai" for my liking.....like small balconies that will never be used, no open area to relax outdoors, and especially the part of the building around the front door - what the hell were they thinking?

----------


## attaboy

> Not to my taste but someone likes it


If this were the back of the house I'd like it. A huge brick patio with a brick bbq and the steps lead down to the pool. That would be nice.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Not to my taste but someone likes it 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were the back of the house I'd like it. A huge brick patio with a brick bbq and the steps lead down to the pool. That would be nice.


Ditto - and a nice big sheltered setting in which to take my evening gin&tonic while the rain is pouring down (or the sun is shining, for that matter)

----------


## aging one

Thats the one thing I will never get used to here.  With the size of housing lots here you rarely see a nice back yard. The front is often very nice but in the back you are wall to wall with another house. The main reason I bought the house we are in now was the fact that there is a klong rather than a house after my small back yard.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
Yup, our backyard was so small that it was reduntant, so we stuck a kitchen out there building onto the back wall. much better use of space.

----------


## attaboy

> Ditto - and a nice big sheltered setting in which to take my evening gin&tonic while the rain is pouring down (or the sun is shining, for that matter)


In the photo a person can sit upstairs on the balcony/lanai and look out on the garden and the pool, if sittting downstairs a person can sit in the shade underneath the lanai. I'd widen the steps and open up the view from the patio out to the garden. In the photo the distance from the house to the railing and steps would all be in brick. It would be a huge patio. The steps would lead to the pool on one side and lawn on the other. So in the photo we are looking at the back of the house while standing near the swimming pool.

----------


## Airportwo

It's strange isn't it, I had to redesign my house so that the side was used as what would traditionally be the back.
The houses are still designed as they are else where in the world, as if you had a decent sized back garden.
Any architect, in reading - please change the Thai perception of "back gardens"
Cheers




> Thats the one thing I will never get used to here. With the size of housing lots here you rarely see a nice back yard. The front is often very nice but in the back you are wall to wall with another house. The main reason I bought the house we are in now was the fact that there is a klong rather than a house after my small back yard.

----------


## aging one

I too had to add another kitchen in the back of my house as well CMN. How are you supposed to cook in a 3 meter square room.  Now I have a cabinet and refrigerator room and then a nice full sized kitchen.

----------


## Dougal

> The front is often very nice but in the back you are wall to wall with another house.


My wife tells me that it is because Thai people want everyone to be able to see what they've got.

----------


## Airportwo

> My wife tells me that it is because Thai people want everyone to be able to see what they've got.


Guess that explains it, it's ALL upfront or out front!

----------


## dirtydog

These next 2 houses are on a new estate in Jomtien down Soi Watboon next to the Blind Beggar short time bar  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Nice modern touch on the classic Thai house.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> In the photo a person can sit upstairs on the balcony/lanai and look out on the garden and the pool, if sitting downstairs a person can sit in the shade underneath the lanai. I'd widen the steps and open up the view from the patio out to the garden. In the photo the distance from the house to the railing and steps would all be in brick. It would be a huge patio. The steps would lead to the pool on one side and lawn on the other. So in the photo we are looking at the back of the house while standing near the swimming pool.


Sounds great, then all you need now is a dozen cuties to sit by the pool in bikinis.  Being Thai they would be terrified by the thought of getting a tan, and you would have to go down and rub sun factor 50 on them every half hour or so...... :Mischievous:  

PM me when all is ready - I will bring the gin! :Cool:

----------


## peterpan

DD, The house at the top of the page is very similar to this one in Prachuap khirikhan. Nice designs aren't they?

----------


## billynomates

> These next 2 houses are on a new estate in Jomtien down Soi Watboon next to the Blind Beggar short time bar


Quite like the look but not exactly how i want to build mine. However, i really like the traditional roof design. How much more expensive is it to have that kind of construction? As opposed to the type in Peterpan's post above?

----------


## billynomates

^ % wise not to the nearest Baht of course  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

About 30 percent more expensive  :Smile:

----------


## billynomates

> About 30 percent more expensive


Not too bad, considering the look you get eh  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

This place is in Ayuttaya and is being renovated, it will be a hotel and massage parlour, normal massage that is  :Sad: 
















As you can see the front is all finished and the massge bit is open for business.

----------


## Butterfly

very nice

----------


## Tippaporn

So far, this one appeals to me the most.  Classic Thai in wood.  DD, great thread, BTW.

----------


## hillbilly

> DD, great thread, BTW.


That my friend is an understatement. I have to confess this thread has escaped my attention before. One of the best threads about construction thus far. More, more....

----------


## Butterfly

there a few mansions in my mooban. Huge. Some take 2 or 3 rai (yeah the house) and others have 2 rais front lawn.

I will try to take a few pics for the fun. I hope I won't get arrested over this.

The funny thing is that all these houses seem empty with only the employees living inside

----------


## hillbilly

Houses of the elite. Yes, this might be fun...

----------


## Butterfly

certainly elite. Most of the houses are min 40m baht with a few 120m baht and 200m baht. I am the only farang in the fucking mooban and they all stare at me when I bike near their gate. The house I am renting is small though and only worth something like 10-12 mil

The guy next door is building a nice 250m baht complex, it's fucking huge. The owner is a couple with one child !!!

----------


## aging one

Damn my house is worth about 8 million and I could rent it for 45 or 50 thousand baht a month.  Do you mind if I ask how much you are paying and how much is the aircon bill.

----------


## Butterfly

I have a big garden (200 sq. wa) and the land is about 350 sq. wa

Air Con is about 5000 baht per month with peak to 8000 and low month of 3000

Very cheap for rent, about 45,000 baht, it's a bargain. I am leaving soon, end of the month, to the new place I bought

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Far too many rich bastards on this board these days.
 :Sad: 

think maybe I'll go back to the paupers over at ajarn.

----------


## Butterfly

I am poor to some others standard if that make you feel better

----------


## NickA

> think maybe I'll go back to the paupers over at ajarn.


I think you should take your own advice, teacher scum!

Didn't you know that this was an elite forum for people like me, mrsquirrel and Smeg?

Leave now before you are forced to go

----------


## ADare

> Anyway here's one I made earlier, again note the use of loads of stainless.
> 
> You may also have noticed that the 3rd floor American, or second floor English, has double glazing, well now the whole lot is going to be changed for double glazing, and I just know that they will put their grubby little hands over all the nicely painted walls and damage things, I am not looking forward to repairing all their damage.


 
How much is double glazing in Thailand? I am thinking of getting some new windows in my house and am considering double glazing, is it worth it.

Andrew

----------


## dirtydog

> is it worth it.


Difficult question, for this house no as he smokes and doesn't like the smoke in the house, I believe his interest was purely in the noise reduction, for a non smoker who needs aircon all the time then yes it is worth it financially in the long run, for prices do a google on ARC pattaya double glazing, they manufacture and install.

----------


## Butterfly

here is one

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice house hidden away down Soi Theprasit, it's a shame that it is next door to a housing estate full of concrete blandness.

----------


## lom

Nice traditional Thai style , but roofing material and colour is awful..

----------


## Butterfly

Yeah, what's wrong with the roof here ? can't they build any decent one ?

----------


## 12Call



----------


## 12Call



----------


## Butterfly

^ very nice. Where ?

----------


## aging one

Yes, especially the one with the moat around it.

----------


## 12Call

http://www.pd.co.th/eng/gallery_eng/...y_indexeng.php

No Idea.Above is the gallery for this building firm.Some very nice designs also.

----------


## dirtydog

Something simple and plain like this would suit me  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ what's with the orange roof ? wrong paint ?

----------


## hillbilly

> Nice house, bit out of my price range though


The back side(or is this the front entrance) of this home tends to look like a regular Thai ghetto home.

----------


## aging one

That is the kind of house I often die laughing at. Thin soi, deep in the soi, no yard at all, but the house built up just to the breaking point.

----------


## hillbilly

^Incidentally, this 'mooban' was originally set up by the Queen to include the poor, middle-class and the wealthy. Throughout the years the well-to-do have slowly taken over. (I was able to sneak in)

This big fancy home in question must belong to a BIG honcho. When you look at the section of the home facing the lake, keep this in mind, the lake use to be where the home is now. This owner had enough pull to fill in part of the lake for their mansion. The neighbors knew but naturally did not say anything.  :Smile:  TIT

----------


## NickA

Try getting some pics of that place lit up at night, lovely!!!!

The people in the house on the right of the picture tried to sell up whilst they were building that place. Don't know if they ever sold it, but i think they were asking 20 million.

I used to go to the gym on the left hand side, but now I'm fat instead.

----------


## dirtydog

This place is at Hat Sai Torng, or Golden Beach, damn he has a big plot of land.

----------


## dirtydog

These 2 places are towards the end of Jomtien Beach, hard to get pictures of as they like their privacy there.




I should imagine the roof on this one is a nightmare for leaks or will be in the future.

----------


## 12Call

http://www.proplaninterior.com/HTML/...rchitect21.htm

----------


## mrsquirrel



----------


## Butterfly

^ Now that's a beautiful house !!! where ? I always wanted a colonial style like that.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I live in the grounds of it.

Pre-Rama 5

I live in the two bedroom bungalow next to it. Behind it is another old wooden house.

The old lady that I rent from comes once every three months to the house. She won't rent it out. I have asked several times.

Shame.

----------


## Butterfly

^ buy ?  :Smile:  

Which district is that exactly Pre-Rama V ? I am assuming Bangkok

I would love to have a house like that and restore it slowly.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Full of ghosts probably, all sort of nastiness going on in there.

----------


## aging one

Squirrell lives in Chaochangsao.

----------


## mrsquirrel

AO he might start stalking me now.

My friends call it Draculas castle. They are all scared of it.

One  of my mates who is into buying land and is friends with the owner said that the land is worth about 30mil or more. about 2.5 rai or so slap bang in the town center near the river.

I will take some more photos of the grounds and stuff this weekend.

There are a few houses like that around this way. In fact I think a photo expedition is due tomorrow.

----------


## Butterfly

^ please do take photos. It would be interesting to see similar houses.

----------


## aging one

Looks like it belongs in old Phuket.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is a home that will be shown on Channel 7 this coming Saturday, albeit a 3 minute clip. This home is a couple of 'sois' away from my home and is sorta like a California/Thai rambling home. 

To respect the owner wishes, here is a few snap shots of the upcoming event. And remember you saw it first on TD.

----------


## hillbilly

The living room. Obviously, they don't have a kid.


This is where they eat. No that ain't a TV in the background it is an aquarium.

----------


## hillbilly

The kitchen. They did close the bottom cabinets for this shot.


The indoor/outdoor fish pond. Sorry about the flash, I was a little drunk.

----------


## hillbilly

They also had some neat bicyles. But, I have never seen them in action...

----------


## Boon Mee

> The indoor/outdoor fish pond. Sorry about the flash, I was a little drunk.


What happened to the fish Billy?
Didja eat 'em? :Surprised:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I saw this nice one near Chiang Mai last weekend.

----------


## mrsquirrel

MTD

That is very similar to a house in Beung Khan Near Nong Khai.

I will try and dig up a photo. As far as  I remember it cost the guy 25 million to build.

----------


## Eliminator

Seems kinda crazy to build a house that would cost so much and build a tin cover for a car.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Were they happy about you snooping and a lurking about at the foot of their steps taking pics MTD?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Were they happy about you snooping and a lurking about at the foot of their steps taking pics MTD?


Yes, they were actually. Seemed like decent, hard working people.

----------


## friscofrankie

Might add these folks are wood  carvers, the thing probably cost them very little to build.  The family has probably lived n the same plot for generations  it is a showpiece that they live in.  This is just one fo the back street homes in Baan tawai.  They have a large work area next to the home and are quite used to folks walkin up and asking questions  although we were basically ignored while the folks worked.  We _were_ offered smiles and nods when we entered the property.  I used to be a regular out in that neck of the woods and have always been made to feel at least tolerated if not welcomed (usually the latter) wherever I've gone.

----------


## dirtydog

Well this cnut has built the house of his dreams, if he was in the UK he would be petrol bombed. The pink and royal blue dont show out to well in this picture.

----------


## dirtydog

Now here we have a guy with good taste in Tha Mai/Chantaburi.

----------


## dirtydog

These Guys in Tha Mai next to Chantaburi are raking in the dosh doing the old shrimp farming, there were so many nice houses it was amazing, these people aint poor and are living the good life, stuff TEFLERS dream about  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Is that pink house Dougal's?

----------


## Dougal

I wouldn't describe my house as 'pretty' but at least it's not pink!!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I wouldn't describe my house as 'pretty' but at least it's not pink!!!!


Well, it was dark.

It seems to be in a similar style though if I remember correctly.

----------


## Dougal

I am posting this only to quash any rumours that I might have a pink house!!!! Did you see any pink elephants that evening?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I suppose it was sitting on the veranda that I was thinking of. Nice evening though.  :Smile:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

How much does it cost to build a house? we have land (me and the missus) and at the moment it's a farm with a very small bungalow for the guy that looks after the farm. What i would like to do in the future is build a house, quite large, something that the tefl'ers will never afford lol sorry dudes. Something like the 2nd or 3rd ones down, with maybe a pool.

----------


## Dougal

Which post numbers FiP? DD is the man to give you a quote but the cost is mostly a factor of the floor area in sq meters and to what level of luxury you aspire.

One of the things that you might like to consider is side issues like if you build big in the village where your wife's family live you might find that you have more 'permanent' guests than you really need.

----------


## man with no head

> Now here we have a guy with good taste in Tha Mai/Chantaburi.


Yes, that's very nice. Good colors and decent design. Looks similar to one I'm putting on paper (except on mine the left and right wings are only one story while the main part is two stories).

----------


## Thetyim

Yes a nice house to live in but it looks very conventional.

With the cost of building so low here I am surprised that I have never seen any follies.  Where have all the eccentric English gentlemen gone ?

----------


## man with no head

Large busy houses don't do much for me. Whenever I see one of those eyesores they use in the lakorns I want to vomit.

----------


## Thetyim

Why do rooms have to be rectangular ?
In Uk we have round oast houses that have been converted into quality homes.  
I bought an old granite chapel for a house when I was in the UK.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

These are the round houses in Pontypridd that my mum was born in...

----------


## Thetyim

Now they have character.
So why don't farangs build interesting houses here when the costs are so much lower.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> With the cost of building so low here I am surprised that I have never seen any follies. Where have all the eccentric English gentlemen gone ?


I doubt that there are many English gentleman here in Thailand. A lot of riff-raff though.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Ma and Pa's place in North East of England.

I used a small proggy called shrink pic which catches images that you are going to upload and compresses them in the appropriate manner.

Very handy

----------


## man with no head

What does one do with all those rooms?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice place MrsQ.

Will you inherit a title?

----------


## mrsquirrel

It may look impressive.

Sadly we only own a section of it. (nowt like pretending though) My address is at xxxx Manor though.

It was bought out by some home developer and they made it into apartments.

Looks well posh though, is well posh as well. 

If I return to the UK for any length of time that is where I get to stay. It's got a  private access to the local railway station.

 THe other house is in the middle of nowhere in the borders of Scotland. I couldn't live there. It's a bit remote. When we were back there in October i forgot what silence sounds like.

----------


## Thetyim

Are now that is nice.
Look at those mullioned windows.

OK not easy to build that in LOS but a half timbered Elizibethan cottage should be easy

----------


## man with no head

They are nice, but, better suited for cold weather I suppose.

----------


## in4zip

> Nice place MrsQ.
> 
> Will you inherit a title?


shouldn't that be going to his more stable QS bro? :Very Happy:

----------


## Thetyim

Insulation works both ways.

It keeps the heat in or it keeps the heat out

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

It would be expensive to get a house like that built in Thailand, and although beautiful it would look slightly out of place in the Thai countryside.

----------


## man with no head

I think the hardest part would be the lack of experience Thai workers would have building a house like that. Expensive? Yeah, the stone would be expensive.

----------


## Butterfly

fucking nice

I want to buy a Scottish Manor with Ghosts. How much does it cost over there ?

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> I think the hardest part would be the lack of experience Thai workers would have building a house like that. Expensive? Yeah, the stone would be expensive.


Yeah but theres a way around everything, only trouble is the Thais dont wanna tell us

----------


## mrsquirrel

It's a Northumberland Manor.

No idea what the costs are.

----------


## Butterfly

with nice pics like that, I miss Europe

need to go to Scotland

----------


## mrsquirrel

1.8 million dollars

----------


## Butterfly

fucking cheap !!! actually, I think it's more like 100 million

wait, it's in Ukraine !!! LOL

girls are hot over there and easy. Might move there

----------


## mrsquirrel

25o,000 dollar


SA though

----------


## Butterfly

yeah saw that one, very nice also. I still want to go for the old Castle with Ghost in Scotland

----------


## Thetyim

Not all stately homes are as posh as you think

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Anyone ever heard of this company? http://www.sansiri.com/en/ heard they are decent for condos

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Yes. They have a few places dotted around Bangkok. I can see the one they're building on Suk Soi 31 from my window.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I am thinking of getting a condo from them maybe next year. They said theres no rush as they have alot of developments for next year. I wanted a permanent place in BKK so my missus can go and see her family when ever she wants and we always have a place to stay. I could rent it out but maybe that will mess mt schedule when i come over if i have tenants.

----------


## Silent Ninja

The pimp house in Pattaya is for sale...
FBI Udon Real Estate, Udon Thani, Thailand.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Anyone ever heard of this company? Sansiri Public Company Limited - heard they are decent for condos


Yes, we bought a condo in Hua Hin from them a few months back, excellent service all the way, and the flat is a dream - well designed and laid-out and good craftmanship.  Would use them again, if I had any money left......

----------


## Airportwo

> he pimp house in Pattaya is for sale.


Think this is the one pass regular on the lakeside, right next to a fairly busy noisy road! Probably why it isn't selling!

----------


## Silent Ninja

> Originally Posted by Silent Ninja
> 
> he pimp house in Pattaya is for sale.
> 
> 
> Think this is the one pass regular on the lakeside, right next to a fairly busy noisy road! Probably why it isn't selling!


+ the tower windows and the 'romantic' bridge are shit ugly.

----------


## dirtydog

> Think this is the one pass regular on the lakeside, right next to a fairly busy noisy road! Probably why it isn't selling!


yeah it is on Siam Country Club Road next to maprachan resevoir, the road isn't really that busy but I should imagine in years to come it will become a lot busier and be widened.

----------


## dirtydog

Well this house is in Ban Chang right near to Had Rim beach, wonder how much it cost?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ A nice idea, but horribly executed.

----------


## Dougal

This is a nice clean design - not quite sure about the flat roof, though I suppose they may have a seating area up there.

----------


## Eliminator

Dougal, how close are these things to each other? Looks like you couldn't get a small lawnmower down the sides.

----------


## Dougal

^ Yes you are right you don't get a lot of land. But these houses are on the beach so it's only to be expected.

----------


## Eliminator

I don't agree Dougal and i wouldn't buy it.

----------


## Dougal

^ I don't suppose I could afford one anyway  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

This one is off of Jomtien Beach Road down soi 13, they must have really spent a lot of money on this.




Shame it is a bloody terraced house stuck against all these slum dwelling type places.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK, a few from Ayutthaya. 







^ A bit dark inside I reckon.



^ The roofer needs shooting.

----------


## dirtydog

Marmites one in Ayutthaya.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Marmites one in Ayutthaya.


Thought you had better taste than that, Marmers.....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Marmites one in Ayutthaya.
> 
> 
> Thought you had better taste than that, Marmers.....


I've got the builders in sorting it out at the moment.  :Cool:

----------


## Dirk_Diggler

Another Scottish house, place where I grew up.

----------


## dirtydog

Sai Yok about 50km from Kanchanaburi, now this place I like  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ It lookd like no one was home. You could've taken a peek inside.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I don't do that sort of thing nomore  :Smile:

----------


## Skulldigger



----------


## dirtydog

Another nice house in Sai Yok.

----------


## RDN

Nice house, apart from the ever present electricity cables:





And, a shame about the location - right next to the new 6 lane road to the airport:

----------


## Skulldigger

> Another nice house in Sai Yok.


Oh.... ho*u*ses. Sorry about that.

----------


## Dougal

> Nice house, apart from the ever present electricity cables:


Which Disney cartoon have I seen that in?

----------


## Lily

RDN, I think that is a terrible house!

----------


## Skulldigger

What do you think about my beautiful horse though?

----------


## Thetyim

> What do you think about my beautiful horse though?


I think the horse has bolted

----------


## RandomChances

I must agree with lilly, RDN that house is terrible, there one nearly the same in our local town but a bit bigger, they are'nt beautiful just built as a statment of wealth.......if anyone has one they don't want though :sheep2:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I think its quite cool

----------


## Lily

But I do like the one in Sai Yok.

To each his own. It would be a pretty dull world if we all had the same taste.

----------


## t.s

> Nice house, apart from the ever present electricity cables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a shame about the location - right next to the new 6 lane road to the airport:


we call those wedding cakes. plenty around phnom penh

----------


## dirtydog

This place I do like, nice traditional Thai house next to the Portugese settlement in Ayutthaya.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Big pond as well!

----------


## hillbilly

Come on guys. Let's see some more Thai homes!

----------


## Dean

I'll show my Thai home when its done but if its as orange as the one above, I'll burn it down first.  When I get back the  Monday after Thanksgiving, the staining/painting starts and I'll be very hands on in selecting the stain color and the type of finish used (any suggestions; I probably can't get any of the finishes that I use in the States).

----------


## dirtydog

Here is Saha Farm in Pattaya, may not be to some peoples tastes and also wealth  :Smile: 



One of the outbuildings.



Another outbuilding, notice the sea in the background.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

The traditional teak house is nice, well apart from the colour

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Here is Saha Farm in Pattaya, may not be to some peoples tastes and also wealth


That building deserves a fatwa against the architects, the developer, the builders, the painters, the buyers - basically against anyone who had anything to do with it.  What an eyesore! :AR15firing:   :Rocketwhore:  
It couldn't look any worse even if you blew it up and covered the remains in manure!  :Puke:

----------


## breezer1

These old teak houses are realy nice i stayed in one in samui most enjoyable  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well didn't see no Teak houses today, but on my travels round Bangsaen I came across this one.

----------


## dirtydog

This one in Bangsaen is just being built, damn they got some money into this house and it is about 300meters from the beach.

----------


## dirtydog

Again this house is in the Bangsaen area really close to the beach.

----------


## dirtydog

Bangsaen again, this guy must have spent half a million baht just on stainless steel work for outside his house.

----------


## greenthaiway

Whow!
Very nice house and what a view!
My taste...




> Sai Yok about 50km from Kanchanaburi, now this place I like

----------


## meepho

some serious money out there

the bang sen new build what a beaty

----------


## billynomates

DD, how much would you "guestimate" for that one with the big pillars outside?

----------


## dirtydog

> DD, how much would you "guestimate" for that one with the big pillars outside?


wild quick guesstimate? over 10 million baht  :Sad:  could be nearer 15 depending on the stuff inside.

----------


## Spin

^very cheap if you compare what it would cost to build a similar home in Europe

----------


## NickA

^^is that including land?

----------


## dirtydog

> ^^is that including land?


don't be silly.

----------


## Silent Ninja

> Here is Saha Farm in Pattaya, may not be to some peoples tastes and also wealth


What is this? A private home or a gay colored prison?

----------


## NickA

Why not? So how much for beach frint land in Bangsaen?

----------


## dirtydog

I think probably about 4 to 8 million baht per rai  :Sad:

----------


## billynomates

> Originally Posted by billynomates
> 
> DD, how much would you "guestimate" for that one with the big pillars outside?
> 
> 
> wild quick guesstimate? over 10 million baht  could be nearer 15 depending on the stuff inside.


 
Cheers DD. Cheap as chips really. So for about 20mill including the land. How are labour and material prices at the moment? Have they increased much in the last couple of years?

I've (well the mrs has  :Wink:  ) already got 15 rai in various areas and i'm not sure when to start actually building something. I was going to wait until i go to LOS full time, then overlooking the build would occupy me. But if labour and matl's are increasing heavily, it might be best to at least get the structure up.

----------


## dirtydog

Steel and that had a big increase a couple of years ago, but now prices are stable, so you aint got to rush into it.

----------


## hillbilly

I know that most of the TD posters are out of my ballpark when it comes to building a home.

However, this is where is gets interesting. As an owner I want to be on site daily.

The contractor often says 'crap'.

What is the best way if I had the money to get one of these moster homes built :Confused:

----------


## meepho

spending that sort of lolly i'd want to see every thing is done perfectly and if that meant being on site every day the so be it.

----------


## dirtydog

This house is just being finished, it is down near the light house in Pattaya, had to take a video as it takes up too much of the road, ps guest you need to be a member to view videos on this board.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is being built.



and here is the finished version.

----------


## dirtydog

I quite liked this one.

----------


## hillbilly

I am thinking about 160 sq rai. Price? About 10,000 million baht. Am I close?

----------


## NickA

> Price? About *10,000 million baht*. Am I close?


A bit high, I would think :Surprised:

----------


## Eliminator

I would think WAY TOO HIGH and the carport doesn't even cover the car. Can't understand why Thais don't build a proper garage.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> I quite liked this one.


Wow thats very nice without going over the top, i think though i would of built over the garage and had it looking the same as the other side.

----------


## Silent Ninja

^
Except the frontdoors look like something that was stolen from a beauty saloon.

----------


## dickie

You could have this house built for around 7.5 million baht, not including the land, this one is on 300sq wah+

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I always wanted something nice like that in the village. We have the farm and we do spend quite alot of time in my missus home town. When we do visit though we stay at the family home which although is huge, doesnt have the privacy that i would like.

----------


## Airportwo

> around 7.5 million baht


Thanks   :Smile:   reckon less than half would more than cover it!   :Wink:

----------


## dickie

> Originally Posted by dickie
> 
> around 7.5 million baht
> 
> 
> Thanks  reckon less than half would more than cover it!


Your joking if you think you can have a house built like this 350sqm for under 4 million baht.
This is my place & it cost me 6 million baht to be built including pool gardens etc back in 2003
So a current estimate of 7.5 is fairly acurate

I use a quality builder, Thailand is like anywhere else & you get what you pay for!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dickie

> Originally Posted by Airportwo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dickie
> ...


If you think I'm crazy  :Mad:   look at what some of the real estate agents are selling 5 bedroom, 5 bathroom, 12 x 6 swimming pool, western fully fitted kitchen, 350sqm homes for on 300+ sq wah, on Pratmanak hill, with partial sea views, 300 metres from Asia beach, one thing I can tell you it's nothing like 11 million baht, that's what the total cost of this place was including the land
My place is *NOT for sale*
Land around here is currently selling at 25,000 baht per sq wah++, & from what I've seen advertised in the local magazines etc recently a lot more than that as well, there is currently a 274 sq wah piece next to me for sale at 45,000 per sq wah a bit exessive that!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

No babboo rebar in this place!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lom

Usually gardens and pools are not included when people are discussing price for building a house..
How much of the 6 mill did you spend for the house basic (concrete and roof) , and how much did you spend inside ?

----------


## dickie

> Usually gardens and pools are not included when people are discussing price for building a house..
> How much of the 6 mill did you spend for the house basic (concrete and roof) , and how much did you spend inside ?


The house & the interiors run about 5.3 million baht I guess, this place has UPVC windows, & the exterior walls are made of 20cm thermal superblock, full a/c's
My prefered builder I work with on my projects & work, he only does quality houses
Before he built my place he built a 30 million baht mansion in Bang Saray, he is currently building a big house right on the beach in Ban Amphur, I don't deal with any cowboy builders, I've got the reputation of my company to think of  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

dickie dont drag yourself down to these scumbags levels, next you will have to explain about the upvc double glazing and why it is more expensive than the normal stuff, and these guys aint gonna be fitting that stuff to there cowsheds  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> dickie dont drag yourself down to these scumbags levels, next you will have to explain about the upvc double glazing and why it is more expensive than the normal stuff, and these guys aint gonna be fitting that stuff to there cowsheds


That's a bit rich coming from a guy who just has been labeled cowboy, isn't it  :Smile:

----------


## dickie

> dickie dont drag yourself down to these scumbags levels, next you will have to explain about the upvc double glazing and why it is more expensive than the normal stuff, and these guys aint gonna be fitting that stuff to there cowsheds


Thanks for seeing my side of things dirty dog, as you appear to be involved a little in the real estate, building buisness locally it would be nice to meet up for a chat sometime after xmas? My contact details are on my website on my profile page
I was never suggesting you were a cowboy builder, where lom got that idea who knows?
There are a few dreamers out there when it comes to house construction goes, they just have no idea !!!!!
A Merc & a Honda city are both cars & they will both take you to the shops, but there not quite the same thing, like I said earlier you want quality you have to pay for it, nothing is free even in Thailand  :Wink:

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> I quite liked this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats very nice without going over the top, i think though i would of built over the garage and had it looking the same as the other side.


 
This is your house Dickie? you should be very proud, its very beautiful.

----------


## dirtydog

Time for a sober post, yes that is dickies house, just looking at the front door there is 40 to 80,000bahts worth of entrance, did he need to pay that much? of course not, he could have bought a 500baht door, but a 500baht door wouldn't have looked so good, double glazing is it necessary? of course not but if you are air conning a place then it probably is, houses cost as much as you are willing to put into them, yes you can build a nice house for a million baht, but it aint gonna be posted on this thread cos they just wont be in this league, aint no million baht houses on this thread.

----------


## Wallalai

I like this one, cos it is well situated (away of any main road) and cos it's mine.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> dickie dont drag yourself down to these scumbags levels, next you will have to explain about the upvc double glazing and why it is more expensive than the normal stuff, and these guys aint gonna be fitting that stuff to there cowsheds


i reckon thats all builders talk and jargon to rip ppl off!

----------


## dickie

> Time for a sober post, yes that is dickies house, just looking at the front door there is 40 to 80,000bahts worth of entrance, did he need to pay that much? of course not, he could have bought a 500baht door, but a 500baht door wouldn't have looked so good, double glazing is it necessary? of course not but if you are air conning a place then it probably is, houses cost as much as you are willing to put into them, yes you can build a nice house for a million baht, but it aint gonna be posted on this thread cos they just wont be in this league, aint no million baht houses on this thread.


Thanks *Dirty Dog & Fingers in Pies* for your very nice comments on my place, the front doors are solid teak & they cost 70,000 baht, as you clearly said you need to make the rest of the house fit in with everything, you can make a place cheap that's for sure, but this is my place & I wanted quality, any potential client I have ever bought around to look has been very impressed, the amount of people who stop while walking past or slow down when driving past is amazing, the 6 metre remotely operated stainless steel gate cost 120,000 baht for anybody who is intrested!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The bottom line is you don't usally get this sort of quality when you ask builders Thai or Farang to quote sqm prices, my Thai builder will not quote like this, far better to get a price for a complete job, stating exactly what you want, & the builder will give you a bill of quantity detailing the exact building materials,contents, fixtures/fittings, etc, etc.
Basically my builder is not intrested in doing any houses for under 3 million baht, he does quality & in turn thats what you get, you pay cheap money you get cheap quality
More detals on my web site in my profile page

Happy Xmas to one & all

----------


## dickie

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> dickie dont drag yourself down to these scumbags levels, next you will have to explain about the upvc double glazing and why it is more expensive than the normal stuff, and these guys aint gonna be fitting that stuff to there cowsheds 
> 
> 
> i reckon thats all builders talk and jargon to rip ppl off!


Kingwillyhggtb some of your recent comments in this forum including the above show how much you know about building houses in Thailand, you obviously have no clue!!!! or no idea  :Cool: 
Your coment that you felt there was nothing wrong with the Bamboo rebar shows your mentality

----------


## Rigger

> Your coment that you felt there was nothing wrong with the Bamboo rebar shows your mentality


Well he is only 55 after all 
Anyway dickie take a chill pill

----------


## dickie

> Originally Posted by dickie
> 
> Your coment that you felt there was nothing wrong with the Bamboo rebar shows your mentality
> 
> 
> Well he is only 55 after all 
> Anyway dickie take a chill pill


No rigger honestly I'm fine, it just upsets me when people run my place down & they know nothing about construction, then then wonder why builders try to screw them

Happy Xmas :Very Happy:

----------


## Airportwo

Dickie, it is a nice place well done, but your original statement was it would take 7.5m to build a house like this was ambiguous to sat the least, then you went on to include pool and garden, then we are supposed to notice all the quality fittings you used inside and out.
I stand by my original statement that you could build a house like this for less than half your stated amount, what you spend on "outfitting' is a whole different ballgame. my house structure went up for 3 million, the final amount of money spent was a little over 8 million.
What estate agents are advertising houses for is totally immaterial! how many are they actually selling?
Cheers

----------


## dickie

> Dickie, it is a nice place well done, but your original statement was it would take 7.5m to build a house like this was ambiguous to sat the least, then you went on to include pool and garden, then we are supposed to notice all the quality fittings you used inside and out.
> I stand by my original statement that you could build a house like this for less than half your stated amount, what you spend on "outfitting' is a whole different ballgame. my house structure went up for 3 million, the final amount of money spent was a little over 8 million.
> What estate agents are advertising houses for is totally immaterial! how many are they actually selling?
> Cheers


I totally understand what your saying, but don't think I could have built this without fixtures fitting, floor tiles, upvc windows for around 3.5 million baht, I think i would have still cost 4.3, I also think I said it cost me 6 milion in total, the 7.5 was the total cost including fittings today,
But I agree that you can spend a fortune on fittings out the interiors, there is no doubt on that
As you no doubt also know the real estate market through out Thailand is very quite at present, but there are 300 sqm houses on 100tw near to me selling for 12 million baht+ & there fixtures & fittings are a bit grim to say the least, so it suggest that my place on 323tw is worth well over 20 million baht +, the only thing what appears to be selling at present are cheaper condos from what I gather? They can be put in a farang name as I'm sure you know?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Airportwo

I think the point you make Dickie that many don't realise is,  if you want quality you pay for it.   :Smile: 
Cheers & All the Best to All readers for the Festive season.

----------


## dickie

> I think the point you make Dickie that many don't realise is, if you want quality you pay for it. 
> Cheers & All the Best to All readers for the Festive season.


Exactly !!!!!   But also that if people pay peanuts they get monkeys  :Razz:

----------


## dirtydog

This thread probably needs to be split as it has gone off topic slightly, anyway keeping it off topic a little bit longer  :Smile:  I was thinking of what essential item in a house could there be the greatest price variation for basicaly the same thing and I decided on kitchen sinks, now my kitchen sinks are the freestanding 2,000baht ones, they do the job, ie turn on the 75baht tap and water goes in, so lets have a look at this kitchen sink.



This stainless sink was about 9,000baht, the main tap was about 6,000baht, it also has hot water which normally would mean a 7,000baht heater, ok so this one is actually solar powered, the small tap is for drinking water and is connected to a 12,000baht water filter, black granite surround at about 6,000baht per meter, still only does the same as my 2,000baht sinks though  :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

All I can say is that bragging about your expensive fittings is very materialistic.

Now, here's a practical 'portable kitchen sink' that costs less than 30 Baht, and by using nature's water, no filter is required.  :Cool:

----------


## breezer1

Nice Kitchen  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This is quite a nice house in Ban Chang.

----------


## Fabian

I like that, how much?

----------


## dirtydog

This house is by Silver Lakes, something like this would do me I suppose  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Both of these houses are in Ban Chang, got to admit I wouldn't mind either one of these.

----------


## Eliminator

DD, can you get the plans to this one? It's the closest I've seen here to a single story house and I would like this. 


thanks,

Eli

----------


## dirtydog

I have never seen anybody there, it has been empty for over a year I believe, the plans for a house like that would cost less than 10,000baht.

----------


## klongmaster

^^DD: what do you think happens when a place like this appears to be finished but remains empty?..

have they run out of money...got divorced...died...or hidden dirty money in something like this...

----------


## dirtydog

OK, I am going to take a wild guess on this one, and remember this really is a wild guess, I think the owner is American and it is such a small money house for a rich American he aint bothered moving in or anything, the land plot is well over one Rai and the footings for the wall are quite big so he is gonna be building a big wall for privacy, now remember this is a wild guess, but I really don't believe a Thai would actually build something as nice as that to live in.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> here's a practical 'portable kitchen sink'


Here's ours:



Can't wait to move, though....

----------


## Dougal

The only bit I don't like is the tapered columns. I would have sayed with square.

This one is on the Phetchkasem Road just outside Hua Hin. I like the house but the location is shite. It sits on a plot at least 1 rai but no sign of a pool going in. It would be a crapidea anyway as there is a lot of dust and noise in this area from the passing traffic.

----------


## dirtydog

This one i liked, but the buildings added onto it were behind like a maids quarters so looked shite, this one is in Ban Chang near Phala Beach.

----------


## dirtydog

Another in ban Chang, big land space but the building could have been nicer.

----------


## dirtydog

This house is yet again in Ban Chang, trouble is it is on an estate where the other houses are like worth half a million baht.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> This house is yet again in Ban Chang, trouble is it is on an estate where the other houses are like worth half a million baht.


Looks like a mini "Tony Montana" house. "Say hello to my lil friend"

----------


## Dougal

Maybe not as grand as some of the houses featured earlier but I like this house I spotted in Pak Nam Pran.

The owner has made imaginative use of local and reclaimed materials to produce something that is both attractive to the eye and functional.

----------


## Bung

Have to say that most of the houses I've seen here don't do anything for me. Now here's a good looking home...Wat Bung.

----------


## huahin

Hi all, I've just been looking thru this forum on buildings and I must admit that they all look very nice.  What I would like to know if any body knows of a good builder or two in Nakhon Sawan ?  My wife and I are planning to biuld a small liveable house at the end of this year.  A builder that doen't "rip off" Farangs.  Also some info on building contracts and lawyers if they are required in Thailand.  If they are required (solicitors) where does one find them, especially in a country town like N. Sawan.
Much appreciated.

----------


## dickie

> Maybe not as grand as some of the houses featured earlier but I like this house I spotted in Pak Nam Pran.
> 
> The owner has made imaginative use of local and reclaimed materials to produce something that is both attractive to the eye and functional.


Can't believe you actually like this place, looks bloody awful to me  :Mad:

----------


## dickie

> Have to say that most of the houses I've seen here don't do anything for me. Now here's a good looking home...Wat Bung.


looks very Thai to me  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Another from Ban Chang on the way to Phayon Beach.

----------


## Dougal

^ I like that, but the windows look odd with no single style. It rather looks like they have mixed part uPVC and part aluminium frames.

----------


## Fabian

Nice colour scheme though.

----------


## breezer1

> Have to say that most of the houses I've seen here don't do anything for me. Now here's a good looking home...Wat Bung.


 
Bung 

Love your house did you build it yourself ? cost ? whats layout inside .

Thanx 

Breezer

----------


## sabang

I like 'Wat Bung'- nice Thai style, cool & plenty of shade.
Some of those Thai style teak houses are just too dark for me.

----------


## dirtydog

This housing estate is in Jomtien on Sukhumvit Road, not sure if it is comparing its self to Beverly Hills.

----------


## Dougal

It's hard to work out how much of it is one house. Any idea of the prices?

http://www.beverlythaihouse.com

----------


## Anonymous Coward

Perhaps not beautiful, but I've always liked this house:

----------


## Dougal

There are a lot of the old wooden houses still about but many are falling into disrepair. Sadly, as they often seem to occupy a large plot in what is now a valuable position, I can see that many will just be torn down and used as lumber if they are not worth restoring and moving elsewhere.

----------


## Rigger

Heres my new pad in Khon kean I know its not beautiful but I put it up anyway

----------


## Lily

^The one that AC posted looks like it could be in Queensland in Aus.

----------


## Lily

> Can't believe you actually like this place, looks bloody awful to me





> looks very Thai to me


But it is all a matter of taste. 

I would never build a house like the one in your ad.

----------


## Eliminator

Rigger, I think your new place is grand, very nice indeed. Are there any more available and how much was it?

----------


## Rigger

> I think your new place is grand, very nice indeed. Are there any more available and how much was it?


1.9 and they gave us three free aircons its three bed rooms two bath rooms with a room for a kitchen but nothing in it no sink or stuff yet. Build quaility is a pit rough but I can live with that.
Location is good and should be a good invesment in the future and was put in one of my kids name. We only will stay in it on the days the kids are at school and will return to the other house on week ends and holidays 
And yes there are a couple left

----------


## Fabian

1.9 million sounds a lot for Khon Kaen.

----------


## glassdude007

looks like quite a project too build a farang style house in thailand

----------


## Rigger

> 1.9 million sounds a lot for Khon Kaen.


I did look at some cheaper houses around but to far out from town for the missus and this one 5 mins from Erics bar as well close to the kids school. I looked at a lot of houses before buying this one and to me made the best deal. I looked at some old little homes less than 1 klm away started at 4 mil and went to 7 mil

----------


## Spin

> 1.9 million sounds a lot for Khon Kaen.


Why do farangs always come out with this kind of thing?

Total nonsense, materials are the same price in every province and the land Riggers house sits on has cost him about 11,000 baht per talang wah. So hes got about 70 tw there so the land alone is 770,000 baht.Thats a good price for a house which is less than 2 kms from the city centre. thats house is at least 120 m2 so the remaining money works out at 9416 baht per square meter which good value these days. 3 free aircons is a good bonus too.

I once heard a farang say 2.4 million was expensive for a house that was for sale here in Khon kaen. It was 3 bedroom 3 bathroom on 1 ria of land with a 8 x 5 meter swimming pool. Now this twat had not spent any time in builders merchants coz he was always sat on his fokin stupid fat arse in farang bars complaining how expensive everything was.

----------


## Fabian

> Total nonsense, materials are the same price in every province ...


You will find that this is not true, it was mentioned somewhere on this forum.

I came up with that comment from what I have seen on offer at Big C Khon Kaen. I cannot judge though if those houses were made of inferior building materials or the land was cheaper, but that project was not far from the city centre either.

----------


## Rigger

> I came up with that comment from what I have seen on offer at Big C Khon Kaen


Yes they all look good untill you head out for a look and find half the moo ban is already dead and new houses are going to waste as well as the local motorcycle races have moved in. The cheapest I found was 890,000 bht but that is your basic small no frills Thai home in a not so nice area.

----------


## Spin

> Originally Posted by Helicopter
> 
> 
> Total nonsense, materials are the same price in every province ...
> 
> 
> You will find that this is not true, it was mentioned somewhere on this forum.
> 
> I came up with that comment from what I have seen on offer at Big C Khon Kaen. I cannot judge though if those houses were made of inferior building materials or the land was cheaper, but that project was not far from the city centre either.


Materials are similar prices in most provinces apart from those near the coast and the hooker fests like Pattaya. The notion that things should be wildy cheaper in Khon kaen or whatever is something i come across a lot.
Maybe that opinion is forthcoming from those folk in the unfortunate position of not being able to afford a house here, rather than the houses being obviously overpriced.

The places on offer at big C are bottom dollar in every sense of the word, the VIP series of developments for example will never be fully occpiued and residual values are very shaky indeed.

----------


## dirtydog

This is a nice house that is being built in Jomtien, gonna cost him a fortune in curtains though.

----------


## Dougal

^ I'm not keen on that strange hairy mushroom he has growing in the garden.

----------


## dirtydog

Not sure what the mushroom is for, maybe a giant joss stick perhaps?

Anyway today I nipped down to Bang Saray and saw this house, small plot of land unfortuneately but still a nice house.

----------


## dirtydog

Further down the road and nearer the beach was this one, not too bad.

----------


## DrAndy

looks Ok but it seems to be squeezed in

A lot of places, even the big money "villas" in developments, have this problem

----------


## dirtydog

Yeah the building next to it is about 5 storeys high and about 2 meters away, I wouldn't be to happy about that if it was my house  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

This home is the *only* fancy home that I have seen in the village my wife grew up in. It is impressive! As many of you know I recently built a 'upcountry' home near P-lok. My land and home cost me close to let's say about 2 million baht.

But this guy's home cost close to 22 million baht according to the owner. After looking at the home, he is probably right. This Thai guy is remotely related to my wife's family. He use to own, well he still does a construction company in BKK. He got tired of running the business and turned everything over to this wife.

While still married, he lives the playboy life in an rice farming village outside of P-lok. Let's take a look at his home.


Keep in mind that my Teak home is the 2nd nicest home in this area. Please do not think that I am bragging. I am just trying to show you the difference between 2 million and 22 million baht.

So let's let the owner take us on a tour.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is his bar.


Here is his aquarium. Mind you the filtration system involves a waterfall on the outside of the home along with a creek running through the home.

----------


## Spin

yep this is a cracker, look at all the shade cast by the big eaves.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is what I would call a living room. Please notice the camera.


A waterfall in the home.

----------


## hillbilly

Now here is a look from the 2nd story dining table.


Why not go to the master bedroom?


The TV is not bad.

----------


## hillbilly

And then don't forget, we all need to cleanse...

----------


## hillbilly

This is the confusing part. The owner had 2 kitchens built. One for the maid and one for him. 


Can you see the difference?


Overall, a fancy Thai home overlooking the Nan river.


Next trip I will show you his fishing cabin on the Nan River...

----------


## NickA

^fokin hell, 22 million baht and he got Stroller & CMN in to do the colour scheme :Smile:

----------


## Spin

^ the pink bathroom is pretty 70's :Surprised:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Please do not think that I am bragging. I am just trying to show you the difference between 2 million and 22 million baht.


I think your place is nicer, HB. The expensive one shows a distinct lack of taste as is usual when a Thai gets money.

----------


## sabang

I have to say the colour of HB's guest bathroom is a bit Thaii... :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Due to the advantages of being colonised by a European country, there are many nice places in Phnom Penh. Sadly, many of these places are not being bought up/rented by westerners in time to stop the Cambodians tearing them down and replacing them with carbuncles as is the Asian way.

This place has loads of potential.

----------


## dirtydog

This place I took some photoes of last year, they are still building it.

----------


## Dougal

^ it looks like a mosque.

----------


## dirtydog

I shall have a walk round it tomorrow, the place is massive and has loads of security.

Here's a house being built over looking the sea in Naklua.

----------


## dirtydog

The "cyber research center" in Jomtien Nivate is what the sign says, place has cctv all the way round it, sliding semi concealed doors with electronic controlls and guards behind them, massive great big walls, hmmm, nice and secure  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This one is quite nice, it is on Pratumnak Road just outside of Pattaya, the builders are just doing the finishing touches.

----------


## dirtydog

Nice one in Jomtien down soi wat boon, typical Thai style house but big.





Even has its own shrine.

----------


## dirtydog

This one is in Pattaya down a crappy little Soi off of Sukhumvit highway, quite nice I thought.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Ok, while this is not "beautiful" I have a reason for submitting it here.  It's a shophouse, and those are among the absolute most hideous buildings in Thailand.   This is to show that they can be functional while not causing a massive depression just looking at it.



Note that a big part of this being a bit more up-market as far as shophouses go is that there's only 2 units in a block;  A major concern with long rows of shophouses that always at least a couple go down the drain and end up in a seriously derelict state; with these (especially if you buy the whole block) you have more control over keeping it maintained properly.    Plus there's better air flow of course, with every unit having windows also on the side.

I could almost see managing to actually live there as well.

----------


## buad hai

They do look pretty nice. They seem to be wider than the normal shop house. Is that true or just an illusion because of the space between each pair?

----------


## Dougal

> I could almost see managing to actually live there as well.


I'd agree with that. Some thought has obviously gone into them rather than the 'lets treat people like battery hens' mentality.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Where are they?

----------


## dirtydog

Bit hard to see this one due to the big wall the unhelpfull gate and a big poxy tree, anyway it is on Sukhumvit Road in Pattaya, well probably Jomtien.

----------


## Spin

Looks like the block on the left are 3.5 meters and the block on the right are 4.5 metres wide. Only guessing though...

----------


## dirtydog

This place is quite nice, big plot of expensive land, next to Jomtien Orchid Hotel on the road to Pattaya Park.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Ok, so after taking that nicer-than-average looking shop-house pic two posts up from this one, I recently drove past and look what they did...  It now qualifies for the hideous-houses topic!!!



WHY !!!   oh why?  The paint looked perfectly fine.  Now they make it abundantly clear it's only a single unit, not a double one.. And then the paint color..  ugh!

----------


## dirtydog

I don't really like this one but I am sure someone must do, it's on Soi Thepprasit at the entrance to one of the housing estates, they are trying to sell these type of houses to people, no idea how much.

----------


## Texpat

^^ I see horriffic paint jobs every day. I'm convinced they get the paint on serious discount. Who would go to the trouble of building a respectable place, and then splash on the most hideous combinations of color you've ever seen? Garrish greens, mismatched hues and shit that makes you dizzy. Well...it's their house. Prolly has something to do with wichcraft or merit to the ghosts/gods. Soon they'll be hangin' big poxy gongs around their houses.

----------


## lozillionaire

> This place is quite nice, big plot of expensive land, next to Jomtien Orchid Hotel on the road to Pattaya Park.


wow looks huge, makes quite a statement.

----------


## dirtydog

Spooky but this is similar to the one dougal posted in the hideous houses thread, but this one is nice  :Smile:

----------


## Dougal

> this is similar to the one dougal posted in the hideous houses thread, but this one is nice


Sometimes the only difference between a nice house and an awful one is 'restraint'. I see so many basically good houses that have been ruined because the owner fell in love with Greek columns or couldn't decide between pink and green and so used both.

That one above is still unpainted I notice. Please don't post a picture if he chooses purple for the wall rendering.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Not Thailand, but Phnom Penh is close. If only Thailand was colonised by a civilised country (or even France) we might enjoy much nicer architecture.



Well, it's got potential anyway.

----------


## Dougal

It probably also takes the prize for the most photographed building in Phnom Penh  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It probably also takes the prize for the most photographed building in Phnom Penh


Indeed. I think that everyone who sees it can't believe that it's not been renovated.

I've got some nice houses from Vientiane as well, but that'll have to wait until I remember which computer they're stored on.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Where are they?


Sorry, I missed that question before:  They're on Chiang Mai's Middle Ring road, the stretch in between the river and Ye Olde Lamphun Road underpass.   Close to where Global House is, the big construction materials outlet.

----------


## dirtydog

This place is out by Mabrachan Resevoir and is quite nice, although the selfish git has too many trees up to provide a bit of privacy for his swimming pool which makes it hard to get a good picture.

----------


## dirtydog

Again by Mabrachan this is at some tourist attraction of some sort, I think they use a different entrance to get there, pretty nice size for a Thai style wooden house.

----------


## dirtydog

Mabrachan again, this house is pretty damn big and a nice size plot of land, it looks like the building work has nearly been finished and then they all stopped working for a while, maybe the guy is American and with the dollar being worthless run out of money....

----------


## AntRobertson

^

Blue roof!?  :Confused: 

Doesn't that automatically exclude it?  By law or something?

----------


## Sir Burr

Blue roofs suck big time!

----------


## Sir Burr

> Blue roofs suck big time!


Damn! Beat me to it.

----------


## buad hai

In Japan it seems to be customary to have a blue tile roof. I think they look great there; especially nestled in the pine and fir forest. But, I have to agree, don't care much for the blue roofs I've seen here.

----------


## Fabian

> If only Thailand was colonised by a civilised country (or even France) we might enjoy much nicer architecture.


And if they didn't tear everything down to make way for some ugly concrete highrise.

----------


## dirtydog

This house is just off of Soi Thepprasit, I had to take the picture from the main gate, you can also see he has a secondary wall and gates further in, this guy likes his security, had to use the zoom to get some of the house in so gives you an idea of the land plot size.

----------


## dirtydog

Seems the cyber research place in Jomtien Nivate isn't big enough, so now they are sticking some more floors on top of it.

----------


## AntRobertson

> This house is just off of Soi Thepprasit, I had to take the picture from the main gate, you can also see he has a secondary wall and gates further in, this guy likes his security, had to use the zoom to get some of the house in so gives you an idea of the land plot size.


I'm starting to worry about the selection criteria for some of the entrants in the 'Beautiful Houses in Thailand' thread, DD...

This one looks like the gate is wearing a tiara  :Confused:

----------


## Fabian

> This one looks like the gate is wearing a tiara


It not called "beautiful gates".

----------


## Sir Burr

Must admit. I'm with ANT. The house looks nothing special.

----------


## dirtydog

Thats cos you can't see it properly in the picture, I would have to post loads of differant pictures to show up each bit of the house as it is pretty secluded.

This house is the main house on a big plot of land, it isn't actually the one I wanted to take a picture of, they got a really smart looking small teak wood garden house, unfortuneately it is too secluded to get a reasonable picture of it, but damn it was nice  :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

> Again by Mabrachan this is at some tourist attraction of some sort, I think they use a different entrance to get there, pretty nice size for a Thai style wooden house.


The Princess used to live in this house some years back, then it became a tourist resort, imagine it's nice inside? never been in.
Cheers

----------


## sabang

The following few are on the Little Hill Estate, east of Pattaya :-





I like this one, but it's right on the private road. They prefer big houses to big gardens at Little Hill-



Certainly different, this might belong in hideous Thai houses?

----------


## sabang

This is a tasteful village house. Note the lack of blue roof, and tasteful colour scheme. And it's Thai owned! A policeman actually- impressive how they can build these nice houses on their 6,000 Bht salaries.  :bunny3:

----------


## 12Call

Palatial House Co.,Ltd. - Ë¹éÒáÃ¡

----------


## NickA

> This is a tasteful village house. Note the lack of blue roof, and tasteful colour scheme. And it's Thai owned! A policeman actually- impressive how they can build these nice houses on their 6,000 Bht salaries.


Another police owned house....



In fact, I think this guy got sacked recently for shooting at the waiter in a local restaurant when they had the cheek to ask him to pay for his meal :nerner:

----------


## lozillionaire

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> This is a tasteful village house. Note the lack of blue roof, and tasteful colour scheme. And it's Thai owned! A policeman actually- impressive how they can build these nice houses on their 6,000 Bht salaries. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another police owned house....
> ...



Wow thats quite bling for a copper

----------


## Austhaied

> These 2 I pass everyday on me way to work.


The top one looks like someones worst nightmare, or a bad acid trip.
The one below looks very nice indeed..Needs the garden done though..

----------


## Austhaied

Got my eyes on this one in  Chiang Mai.

----------


## NickA

^What is the asking price?

----------


## Austhaied

> ^What is the asking price?


Lots...Have a guess..Just consider the building quality and materials are first rate though..

----------


## NickA

With my extensive knowledge of Chiangmai real estate I'd say they're asking 14 million baht for it, but you could probably get it for a bit less.

----------


## klongmaster

There are houses like this in Bangkok certainly worthy of renovation


Like Ban Bang Yeekha alongside the Chao Phraya near the Rama VIII bridge






Panorama pics are here but they are huge so those on DU be warned

----------


## dirtydog

> With my extensive knowledge of Chiangmai real estate I'd say they're asking 14 million baht for it, but you could probably get it for a bit less.


They could probably get that sort of price if it was in Doi Saket.

----------


## NickA

Ah, yes, IF it was in that location, I do believe it may be worth the money... just as long as it doesn't have any half bathrooms.

----------


## dirtydog

Are you suggesting that some of the bathrooms may not be full bathrooms? if that was the case then he should get a discount, it seems we are both quite knowlegeble on the Chiang mai property scene  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Seems I cant give you any rep at this stage either for some reason as much as I would like to, never mind I wont forget  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

By the look of this pic, this place must flood a lot and I don't think you could do a lot to stop future flooding unless you tore everything down and raised the ground level but then the surrounding area would flood anyway and then you couldn't get to the place anyway. Must be why it's vacant.

----------


## DrAndy

> Got my eyes on this one in Chiang Mai.


 
those pics will not load for me

----------


## Rigger

> the look of this pic, this place must flood a lot and I don't think you could do a lot to stop future flooding unless you tore everything down and raised the ground level but then the surrounding area would flood anyway and then you couldn't get to the place anyway. Must be why it's vacant.


That is one flash house any idea what it was or who owns it ?

----------


## klongmaster

^ Rigger: this is all the info that I could find although I've always been interested in it cause I pass it every time I take the boat from  Nonthaburi to the city...



> Ban Bang Yeekhan"                  built around 1910 by Ammart Ek Phraya Cholaphoomphanit (Kai Tak)                  and his wife, Khunying Suan who used to work as servant in the                  Palace of Queen Saowabhapongsri. Therefore, it has Chinese and                  Colonial styles which were in fashion at the time. 
> 
> Later on, his son, Mr Panjit Anekkawanit (the former governor                  of Bangkok and Thonburi) sold the house to the caretakers of Unsorrizzunna                  Mosque (the mosque opposite the site across Bangkok Noi Canal                  near Thonburi station) in the 1950s to use it as the new Raj Karun                  Muslim School. 
> 
> The original school was razed by Allied bombing                  during WWII in an attempt to destroy Thonburi Station (Bangkok                  Noi Station) in 1945. The final assault on Thonburi Station was                  on March 5, 1945.
> 
> Raj Karun Muslim School                  went out of business in 1978 so the building is abandoned and                  now this Ban Bang Yeekhan is under the trusteeship                  of Krungthep Witthayatharn Muslim Foundation. 
> 
> However Krungthep                  Witthayatharn seems to be short of funds to renovate it.

----------


## sabang

This thread has become Pedestrian.

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ Rigger: this is all the info that I could find although I've always been interested in it cause I pass it every time I take the boat from Nonthaburi to the city...


that is not pedestrian at all Sabang

----------


## Austhaied

> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> With my extensive knowledge of Chiangmai real estate I'd say they're asking 14 million baht for it, but you could probably get it for a bit less.
> 
> 
> They could probably get that sort of price if it was in Doi Saket.


Ha ha very funny. It si 14 mill and it is Doi Saket..As you both know.
Only a dream at the mo. Although i would snap it up for 40 % off that..

----------


## dirtydog

I apologise about nicka following you around Thailand, he does get bored though, but he only eats dead human flesh  :Smile:

----------


## lozillionaire

> There are houses like this in Bangkok certainly worthy of renovation
> 
> 
> Like Ban Bang Yeekha alongside the Chao Phraya near the Rama VIII bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW this is an amazing project, with Thai labour though it would take forever.

----------


## sabang

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> These 2 I pass everyday on me way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one looks like someones worst nightmare, or a bad acid trip.


This ones right on Mabprachan Lake eas Pattaya, and is for sale at 18 million.

----------


## sabang

Freeway Villa's are nice, but a bit of an out of the way location. This one is aroound 11mm bht.

----------


## sabang

Mabprachan area. Not my style at all, but big.

----------


## sabang

East of Pattaya.

----------


## sabang

Quite nice, by Chaknork Lake east Patt's. Aroound 13mm Bht.

----------


## Art Vandelay

> ^ Rigger: this is all the info that I could find although I've always been interested in it cause I pass it every time I take the boat from Nonthaburi to the city...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ban Bang Yeekhan" built around 1910 by Ammart Ek Phraya Cholaphoomphanit (Kai Tak) and his wife, Khunying Suan who used to work as servant in the Palace of Queen Saowabhapongsri. Therefore, it has Chinese and Colonial styles which were in fashion at the time. 
> 
> Later on, his son, Mr Panjit Anekkawanit (the former governor of Bangkok and Thonburi) sold the house to the caretakers of Unsorrizzunna Mosque (the mosque opposite the site across Bangkok Noi Canal near Thonburi station) in the 1950s to use it as the new Raj Karun Muslim School. 
> ...


If this is the one near the Oriental Hotel, then from what I have heard it is supposed to be converted into another riverfront hotel. I really don't know if this is true.

----------


## dirtydog

These 2 houses are on Sukhumvit Soi 87, the first one is easy to see, although as he has quite a bit of land had to zoom in quite a bit, the second one he has too many bloody trees  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

This one is on the east side of Sukhumvit in the Jomtien area, too damn big to get it all in the photo though  :Sad:

----------


## Sir Burr

^
Sorry, my tastes must be different. I would put that in the Hideous Thai house thread.
Neo classical pillars with bugger-all windows.

----------


## dirtydog

Carrying on the theme of tatty houses that could do with some renovation, I quite like this one, it is just off of Sukhumvit Road opposite South Pattaya Road, coat of paint and varnish and it would look great.

----------


## Lily

And some different verandah railings.

----------


## dirtydog

Heres a nice house out near Mabprachan Lake.

Not a bad sized driveway, although I should imagine getting pissed off a lot if you got door to door salesmen here.

----------


## marky

Can anyone recommend me a Bangkok-based architect/builder who has done a nice job in the planning and construction of beach-front villa's?
I am thinking of moving to Thailand and build me two or more villa's in the  quieter parts of Southern-Thailand-beaches.
Any info would be great.

----------


## Fabian

If it's in the south, why should the architect be Bangkok based?

----------


## marky

It doesn't necisarily have to be Bangkok-based. I guess what I was trying to say: it has to be a proper one.
Suggestions on Southern-based are more than welcome.

----------


## sabang

If you like water, this should fit the bill nicely. Huay yai, near Pattaya.

----------


## sabang

Just over the road, Huay Yai-

----------


## jizzybloke

^That looks nice any idea how much they want?
If you need to ask the price............

----------


## sabang

I don't know, but you can always call. I'd guess about 30mm bht or more.

----------


## Smithson

> ^
> Sorry, my tastes must be different. I would put that in the Hideous Thai house thread.
> Neo classical pillars with bugger-all windows.


I would have to agree, in fact I'm not keen on a lot of the houses here. Way too grand for me, trying to hard to impress others and show off their money. Too much concrete and not enough open, shaded areas. Very formal gardens without any trees to sit under. 

There are some really nice places in some of the Thai language house and garden magazines. Places with nice gardens and clever use of cheap materials.

----------


## Airportwo

> ^That looks nice any idea how much they want?
> If you need to ask the price............


This has been for sale for years, at one time, dont know now, they were asking 56 million, there is a lot for six houses included.
Cheers

----------


## bobbysan124

What would you estimate the $ range for these homes to be?  They're a little over the top for my taste, but am thinking of building in Isaan - a little more on the modern side of things though.

----------


## Fabian

In Isaan? Don't do it.

----------


## Eliminator

The only thing I can think Fabian is saying is, if you build a high end house up there, then you have to at least have to have a lease on the land (so you can't be kicked out) and if you ever want to sell it, you'll have a he11 of a time getting anywhere near what you have invested in it as most Thais (from what I've heard) don't want a second hand house. Up2 U as they say.

----------


## Fabian

Absolutely, Eliminator. In addition, if the wife's family is near they can make you don't want to live there anymore if the relationship is going downhill.

(Actually I meant no one sane in his mind would build a house in Isaan but thanks Eliminator for that nice interpretation.)

----------


## dirtydog

This may well come as a suprise but this house is a muslim house, well its in the muslim area of Pattaya anyway, thought it was a bit unusual.

----------


## Loy Toy

Odd pitch angle on the roof mate. looks like they had to cut the right hand pitch down so it would not hang over the neighbours property! 

You didn't build it did you?  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

It does look a mess

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Is it my imagination, or, does the roof-line behind the domes, slant down to the right?

----------


## Thungsongsausage

> another nice one.


That is 1 ugly house!! It looks like a lighthouse, just need the light on the roof..

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> another nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 1 ugly house!! It looks like a lighthouse, just need the light on the roof..


Lighthouses are cool - I like it! :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Odd pitch angle on the roof mate. looks like they had to cut the right hand pitch down so it would not hang over the neighbours property!


There's probably some rule in the Q'ran that specifies that the roof should not be perfectly divide, lest it offends Allah -- plus a rule the prohibits tasteful style and design, and insists on gaudy and tasteless.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> another nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 1 ugly house!! It looks like a lighthouse, just need the light on the roof..


It appears that as long as it has a turret of sorts, DD will like it.

----------


## DrAndy

Phallic symbols

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Very Escher.   :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

This thread does go on for a long time. There are many terrible house and a few nice ones.

----------


## terry57

My idea of a beautiful house. Taken on Samui 2 weeks ago.

----------


## Lily

Although it pains me dreadfully to agree with Terry, I dont mind that one. They need some old Queenslanders though. They would suit the climate,

----------


## satapadak

Thank-you Terry!
After how many pages of complete shiite, Terry puts up a house with some semblance of worth.  I worked as an architect for ten years and it was the same.  "Just make it bigger.  That's the best!  Just look at how much it cost to build this big pig.  It might be in Alaska or it might be in Thailand.  It's all the same.  Just make it big and make it lots of money."

----------


## Lobster

> deleted. what the fcuk was that? what page was I on. 
> 
> 
> Carry on


 
Looking at this thread for the first time.

3 and a half years after you posted that, it made me laugh. 

Funny thing, this internet!

----------


## mooncake

Well after 26 pages, I really haven't seen anything that can be labeled as " beautiful" according to my liking ofcourse.
Hmm....may be I'm just too picky and hard to please... :Sorry1:

----------


## Rigger

> Hmm....may be I'm just too picky and hard to please...


give us a look at your house then

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> Hmm....may be I'm just too picky and hard to please...
> 
> 
> give us a look at your house then


naar....you might have a heartattack or try to kidnap me...hehe

okok howabout some of what I like.....check it out...haha
The 3 strories are the beach house and the rest are in bkk
and
Give me hi5 for knowing how to attach these pics to the post (1st time)...in 35 mins!!!---too complicated for me really....hmm

ENJOOOOOOOY!!!

----------


## Rigger

The first three pics look like a very nice home but dont go much on the bottom two. and congrats on learning to post a picture, So your not blonde then  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> The first three pics look like a very nice home 
> Ahha you do agree I have a good taste after all.. coz u like them too!
> 
> but dont go much on the bottom two. 
> The bottom 2 have the sea view constraint-on small site, so reasonable to go w/ 3 stories to see the sea.I guess 
> I just like the simplicity of the design and mix used of the materials.
> 
> 
> and congrats on learning to post a picture, So your not blonde then 
> Ok jump jump hi5.wai wai


.........

----------


## DaffyDuck

> okok howabout some of what I like.....check it out...haha
> The 3 strories are the beach house and the rest are in bkk
> and
> Give me hi5 for knowing how to attach these pics to the post (1st time)...in 35 mins!!!---too complicated for me really....hmm
> 
> ENJOOOOOOOY!!!


Very nice architecture - particularly the beach house.

----------


## mooncake

Thanks Ducky.....glad U enjoy them too
Will post more....when I have more

mc

----------


## Whiteshiva

> [


Nice house, although I don't think much of the furniture..... :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice house, although I don't think much of the furniture.....


Well you're cat, you should be able to sleep anywhere,...esp on the floor of this stylish carport, it would be quite a luxury for you, me thinks here...haha

----------


## mooncake

Ok here for those jetsetters who embraced modernism clean lines in the Bauhaus design of steel & glass, and dont mind walking around naked
---- a whooping  16 mil bths on Samui----
Not my cup of tea,but someone here might like it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Ok here for those jetsetters who embraced modernism clean lines in the Bauhaus design of steel & glass, and dont mind walking around naked
> ---- a whooping  16 mil bths on Samui----
> Not my cup of tea,but someone here might like it.


Again, I like it - particularly the infinity pool placement.

----------


## mooncake

Ducky,... you are easily to please.....lol

Well since you like it, hmm I think I might like it "just a bit", after much thought about it---mainly for the impressive deep cantilever wooden soffit, but I think a few exterior elements are still missing to make this complete and asthetically wow wow.

Hey where is your contribution?....let's see, I might like it too

Meanwhile I'm still hunting for another show and tell

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hey where is your contribution?....let's see, I might like it too


Good point - here's some of what I like:













That last one, I like the style, but not that it is stuck to the next door house.

----------


## mooncake

[quote=DaffyDuck;1111630]


> Hey where is your contribution?....let's see, I might like it too


Good point - here's some of what I like:


umm hmm....too boxy for me, not enough inspiring exterior elements to make it a tropical feeling beside those palm trees...me think here


nothing special.....so many details are missing here - too plain and boring 
what do you like about this one?




ah ha.....SiamRoyalView development.....I like their plans too
I think this one is the smaller plan, quite nice and cozy still. There is another one a bit bigger than this one "the U-shape one"...much nicer and better used of the artificial views angle, and offering greater privacy. I have the pix somewhere, will post it later.




naar...too socialist looking or some type of over hyper capitalist archtecture to me. Clearly designed by a designer --not an architect here. As an office, may be...hmm
PASS!!



over mixing of architecture details and period styles
Pass this one too....nothin inspiring, to me at least
Might work well somewhere in china or tibet,...not belong in thailand tho
quote]

----------


## mooncake

Yoo-Hoos Ducky.....check these swimming pools out......you will die from loving it!! 
COOL or what...haha

The top 2 - daytime & night time pix --"elevated !!!"
3rd one - someone's lap pool - don't remember

*ENJOOOOY!!!*

----------


## splitlid

Thailand Mooncakes, thailand.

not indo. :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> Thailand Mooncakes, thailand.
> 
> not indo.


Dang....u caught me!!!
meh....it's just the pools tho :mid: ........shoo shoo you!

and
You can't come in here without your contribution. :ourrules: 
...so where is yours then?... huh

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Yoo-Hoos Ducky.....check these swimming pools out......you will die from loving it!! 
> COOL or what...haha
> 
> The top 2 - daytime & night time pix --"elevated !!!"
> 3rd one - someone's lap pool - don't remember


Don't actually like either of them - the elevated pool just looks dumb (and is probably hell impractical as well).




> nothing special.....so many details are missing here - too plain and boring what do you like about this one?


I like pools surrounded by rooms. I just like the arrangement, and I like 'plain'.

----------


## mooncake

Well I like simplicity and cleanlines too, with a bit distinct/unique architectural style and engineering wow wow,.but not plain and boring or striping everything else down too much to the basic framing without leaving enough visual aesthetic touches.  I like playing with the engineering aspect and mixed uses of local materials.  

Youre right about the pools tho, but just thought you might like them.haha
Im not a pool person myself .but like gardening for a low impact exercises tho.

Cheers
mc

----------


## 12Call

No pics I am afraid for security reasons , but I am a fan of a top looking garden. ( weather permitting) ...........correct me rong if my spulling is incorrect Ant.

----------


## klongmaster

I like this style...sorry pic taken on full zoom from across the river Kwai...
owned by a Taiwanese guy who comes to visit one or two weeks a year...

----------


## nedwalk

now i find that very nice indeed!

----------


## jandajoy

> No pics I am afraid for security reasons ,


WOT ??????

----------


## sabang

Another nice house on the Kwai Noi-



It's not far from the house that klongy took a photo of above, heres another view of that one looking up from the river-

----------


## dirtydog

This house is half way between Pattaya and Sattahip on the Ban Chang turn off, rathersmart I thought.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Looks like the sort of poorly designed, show-off crap you'd see in Texas.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> This house is half way between Pattaya and Sattahip on the Ban Chang turn off, rathersmart I thought.



yes, I've seen it many times on my way to Pattaya from Ban Chang.  Nice diggs.

----------


## tamsin



----------


## jizzybloke

Looks like a dirty great monstrosity IMO...

----------


## dirtydog

^Probably not many houses like that in Brixton though jizzy  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I wouldn't know passport control to get in and out of Brixton is poxy now so I go another route!

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Good importance of products of the new duplication Chanel-ku!Chanel website here [Free Shipping],such as a Chanel purse,offers ignore price if Chanel Chanel suitcase or filthy lucre surely popular 
> shopchanelbagsjp com/]Ø²¼ ¥·¥ã¥Í¥ë 
> shopchanelbagsjp com/]¥·¥ã¥Í¥ë ¥Û©`¥à¥Ú©`¥¸ 
> shopchanelbagsjp com/]¥·¥ã¥Í¥ë


 
Is the dog still asleep      :Trolling:

----------


## Matthew

not a house, but this is cool: 

Klong Toey Community Lantern | TYIN tegnestue Architects

----------


## stickmansucks

Have you seen the new castles around Pattaya ?

----------


## Eliminator

I'm back in Hawaii and so glad I left in Oct.

----------


## AntRobertson

Err great.

That was worth bumping a 15 year old thread.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iceman123

> I'm back in Hawaii and so glad I left in Oct.


Sorry to ask a stupid question, but any beautiful houses there?

----------


## Edmond

> I'm back in Hawaii and so glad I left in Oct.



It's a nice place.

Though irt property ownership, do non residents have to jump through hula-hoops?

----------


## aging one

> Though irt property ownership, do non residents have to jump through hula-hoops?


Why would they?

----------


## Edmond

Hawaii.

Hula-Hoo.... never mind.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Err great.
> 
> That was worth bumping a 15 year old thread.



yes it's always worth <3
Or threads would be locked if not made to be bumped, don't you think ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> yes it's always worth <3
> Or threads would be locked if not made to be bumped, don't you think ?


Nope, bumping a 15 year old thread to make a completely off-topic / irrelevant comment is more likely to get your account locked I'd say.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Nope, bumping a 15 year old thread to make a completely off-topic / irrelevant comment is more likely to get your account locked I'd say.



oh really, are you a wannabe cop ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> oh really, are you a wannabe cop ?


Again nope.

Not a TEFLer either so can't assist with your comprehension issues.

----------

